# Triggered by Temperature?



## Catjea (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone else experienced their IBS acting up due to a change in temperature? Is this a normal trigger?I have noticed that my symptoms suddenly appear everytime I enter a colder environment, such as the freezer section in the grocery store. I have also experienced a flare up in my symptoms when I am warmer than usual, such as when I have been working out and my heart rate is up.I just wanted to put this out there and see if anyone else experiences this, and if it is a normal trigger for IBS..especially the switch to the colder temperatures.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Physical stress can set off IBS. Things like changes in temperature can be something some people are sensitive to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I live way up in the mountains at the base of Mt.Rainier and in the Winter we are deep in snow and the temps can go down to 10 below 0 at night and colder. 10 degrese in the day time.In the summer it can get up to 100 degrese.None of this has any effect on MY IBS.Being in the freezer section at the grocery store has No effect on me.So for ME this is not a trigger.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

this sounds like there is thyroid involvement............the thyroid is suppose to control the internal thermostat........when it's stressed, u can have all kinds of results...........but if u've had those tests & ur dr says u r fine, u may have to investigate it urself & self medicate.........i did for yrs..........read websites, book & everything u can get ur hands on..........check out dr broda barnes........


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The first 5 years I had it I lived in the Yukon Territory, with temps down to 40 below. The last 5 I was in Victoria, with much warmer and longer summers. The frequency never changed, other than it seemed to get worse over time; but it was never related to the weather. It was always a frequent, daily occurrence.Mark


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Mine always get worse in the summer. Could it be heat or the fact I want to get out and do more?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes I can get D from either.. cold or hot temps.BQ


----------

